# Anodised wheels



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

What do you guy use or whats the best way to wash anodised wheels??


----------



## Dough75 (May 10, 2012)

I have tried several waxes for my bronze TE37's and found that Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine is the best by far. Adds a nice luster to a color that dulls very easily.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

To safely clean most wheels, it is good to have an assortment of good quality brushes for the faces and barrels, a dedicated microfibre wash mitt and a good quality shampoo. Having used a number of wheel cleaners, I do like Bilt Hamber Auto wheels but only use if needs must.

And do not leave any chemicals on any wheel for any longer than necessary and adhere to the recommended guidelines.

Plenty of wheel sealants available so you are spoilt for choice. Gyeon Rim is a good shout for one..

Check out Pan The Organiser/Forensic Detailing Channel/Obssessed Garage/Ammo NYC for wheel cleaning tutorials/videos on YouTube.


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

Dough75 said:


> I have tried several waxes for my bronze TE37's and found that Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine is the best by far. Adds a nice luster to a color that dulls very easily.


I also have bronze TE37’s. I can’t seem to find availability of the Planet Polish. Do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

I use Zymol products. Not cheap but give a great clean and they dont have harsh chemicals. Wheel cleaner and wheel coat do a great job.


----------

